# a good Laser ink jet printer for heat transfers?



## Gdogg82 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello there, i was wondering if somebody knew of a good laser ink jet printer for printing on heat transfer paper they could recomend? we are looking to pay around £250-£300.Thanks


----------



## spinningrock (Jun 7, 2006)

Laser or ink jet? They aren't the same thing.


----------



## Gdogg82 (Jan 31, 2007)

Really i didn't realise that, thanks. Well laser then in that case.We are a small t-shirt printing biz.


----------



## spinningrock (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread has a lot of people discussing which laser printer is best for heat transfers using DuraCotton paper which supposedly leaves no hand...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t6315.html


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Any particular reason you want to use laser? I think you might have more options for transfers with ink jet.


----------



## Gdogg82 (Jan 31, 2007)

No particular reason except i thought i'd get better quality prints on me T's with laser. How do you mean more options? Sorry if i'm being dum, like i said very new to printing T's.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Laser is faster than inkjet.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The trick from what I was told about laser printers is finding a paper that a with the right amount of polymer on it compared to how hot the fuser in the laser printer gets. A laser printer will drop toner (which is really a powder) on the paper and needs to fuse / cure it to the paper before it comes out of the printer. This is usually done by running a fuser (kinda like a heating element) over the paper. If your transfer paper has too much polymer and/or if the fuser gets too hot & too close to the paper, then you risk the chance of running into the paper sticking to the fuser. Make sure that the laser printer has a selection for thick or heavy paper. This will adjust the fuser some.

Most people that I know that decide to go to the laser printers want them for the speed. Laser printers are faster than inkjet printers. The difference in speed between the two types of printers was not that important to me. I think you have a little bit more work to do with deciding which laser printer to go with compared to which inkjet printer, but that both will work just find. Might also want to look at the cost of the different types of transfer paper between the two.

I have heard most people like the OKI 3200/5200 printers if they are using the Image Clip paper. I believe someone posted a link above about the DuraTrans paper. I use inkjet, so that is all I really know. Hope this helps.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

You also might want to consider a Color Laser Copier. I'm no expert at this and was asking also for some tips/help. I posted a thread at:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11046.html


----------



## Gdogg82 (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheers for that, most helpfull. If the only thing i gain by having a laser printer is speed, then i think ink jet might be the way foward; anyideas of a make/model of an A4 inkjet printer for T'shirt making within £250-£300. There's so many, any particular recomended??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think in the UK there is an epson D88 (or D88+) that should handle that size printing and comes with pigment inks which are usually recommended for transfers. The D88 is the same US model as the C88 that is mentioned here in the forums quite a bit.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gdogg82 said:


> If the only thing i gain by having a laser printer is speed, then i think ink jet might be the way foward;


They're also cheaper in the long run (but not in the short term).



Gdogg82 said:


> anyideas of a make/model of an A4 inkjet printer for T'shirt making within £250-£300.


Fortunately £250-£300 will buy you a lot of inkjet printer  As a frame of reference the C88 is USD$40-60.


----------



## Gdogg82 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you all very much for your help. I had grossaly over bugeted for this printer. I've since contacted Epson regarding heat transfer printing and they have recomended the Epson R360 dye based printer. Has anyone any opion on this Printer for T-shirt making? Thanks again.


----------



## kimosogi (Dec 26, 2006)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, you want a printer that uses a pigment based ink.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> they have recomended the Epson R360 dye based printer.


You don't want a dye based printer for t-shirt making. You want want that using pigment inks for sure (since pigment lasts longer on the shirts)


----------



## Skibuddy (Mar 6, 2007)

The Claria ink the Epson 360 uses is waterproof and scratch resistant - lasting up to 200 years (according to Epson)... knowing that do you think it'll be OK for T-Shirt transfers?


----------



## Gdogg82 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for your help peeps, have gone with Epson D88.


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

i have used claria on several shirts ,come out brighter,washability is great,i use it all the time with no problems


----------

